# DOGS, do you have any?



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey all,

Our family have decided next year around late January is a great time for our family to finally own a dog, over the last 5 years we've always wanted a dog but this is it!. this is also for my 13th bday party, i've always been obssed with dogs..

My parents grew up with dogs in their house (dad's have owned over 12 in his life WOW! ) so now its the time for us to have one of our own. the last time we had a dog was when i was 6, he was lil and he passed away.

When we get a dog we are most likely to get a yellow labrador. We are going to *adopt* and older dog, around 1 year old we want.
names we think will probably use are: (they're all guy names )

-Hugo
-Bruno
-Oscar
-Shadow 


*anyHOOO

Anyone here have dogs?
Tell me a all about him/her
what is your daily routine normaly with your dog(s).?
Any specific breed you like most?
*



I'd love to hear about your 4 legged best friend!




Prisca xx


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 5, 2008)

geez i was so excited i wrote all randomly that i found so many mistakes when i edited it.. lol



x


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 5, 2008)

We have three Labs, two yellows and a chocolate:

Saydee and Tucker are my parents dogs. Sprocket is mine, he is my pride and joy.

Saydee (mother to the two boys):







Tucker:






Sprocket:
















I can't wait to see you new doggie. Although it's a little sad that you won't get to enjoy a Lab puppy. They are soo much fun.

If you have any questions about Labs just ask, I pride myself in knowing quite abit about the breed.:biggrin2:

Oh BTW I like the name Oscar for a yellow lab, so are your looking to get a male?

My next Lab is going to be a female and I want to name her Hattie.

~Hayley


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool I love doggies! I can't remember if this is correct as I always get retrievers and labradors mixed up. But I think they're pretty prone to arthritis in their old age and the leave lotsa hair???

I have a dog Speights at my dads, he's mine and my step brothers he's a huntaway collie x *I think. He was originally gotten as a guard dog but he's to much of a soppy love pup lol he SMOTHERS you in kisses hehe. In the morning he gets some dry beneful bikkies and then we take him for about a 2-3 km run on the motorbikes on the beach and through the forest, he usually goes for a swim in the morning too. He then gets another one of these in the evenings but we usually go up the hill or to the swamp depending on weather etc. In the evening he gets a stew or left over's which are dog safe sprinkled with brewers yeast, If what were having isn't good for him we usually give him some more beneful or a fish if someone caught any sprinkled with the yeast again. I like the bigger dogs like danes, and huntaways.

Gah my picture of him won't paste! Grr I'll try on internet explorer not safari.




There he is my boy. Wonder why it won't add in safari:?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 5, 2008)

My Mom and I have a Shiba Inu doggy, Tomika, that now lives 100% with her since I don't have a yard, and my Mom cannot be separated from her:biggrin2: . She is the most well behaved coolest dog ever, lol. Ok, so I'm totally biased. But she even buries her poo! She is now 13 years old and we've never ever been able to find where she goes on our property. Very independant and good guard dog, but super adorable, sweet, and laid back. And so healthy!!


My Mom has all her pictures, but this is what our sweetie Tomika looks like.. she is identical to the 4th picture down. 




:inlove:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 6, 2008)

AWWWWWH! Saydee, Tucker, Sprocket, Speights and Tomika sounds like such staggering dogs! 

I cant wait too have one of my own!!! (its been 12 years since i wanted one  hahahaa) 

I know we're gonna get a medium-large sized dogs. 

*PepnFluff*: Labrador Retrivers do tend to get athiritis (sp) and they are short haired dogs that can shed a lot.
Your dog seems like he's so full of life!



*Haylee*:
Now those three ... arent they just the cutest?!!?!
I know its hard to make sure Labs dont get over weight easy do you have any tips for that? 

And yes its like 80% chance that we are getting a male.. dont knwo why though..

We would loooove a puppy but with our family schedule its best if we get an older mature dog. since he/she have to stay home for about 4-5 hrs for 3 or 4 days of the week by him/her self.

*Raspberry82*:
Your mum's Tomkia sounds like my mum's old Chihuahua Nikky. they hae seen seen his poo ever... and best thing is Nikky was never trained to do that. i wished i had the chance to meet Nikky I wasnt urm "concieved" yet lol

anyways Shiba Inu's sounds like an independant dog!
And the pic that you said looked like Tomika, the dog's coat is sooo awesome!




*Thanks for your replies.. it means a lot to me. I knwo its a long time away (2-3 months from now) but i'm really really really excited! I cant wait to have somebody who will ove me what ever i do, always be there for me, wont comment if im say crying over something stupid , or you kwo things like that. 
Dont you just love the way whe you look at a dog, he or she will look at you bac in the eye? how he/she knows if you're feeling low? or if you have a treat in your hands . in my opinion dogs are one of the best pets in the world.

*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a doggie, her name is Heidi and she's some sort of long haired jack russel or something. She's approx. 14 years old, I don't know for sure because we got her as an adult. She had a bad live before she came to us. First, she was found in a plastic bag with a couple other puppies. Heidi was the only puppy alive but she was on the verge of death. The person who found her was our neighbour, he raised her and then after awhile he got a new dog and kicked Heidi out! :shock:So, we lived just a few doors down and she started sleeping under a skip we had outside our house.

Me and my sister feel in love with the dog and for a week she was partially ours, my parents feel in love with her too, we called her Brandy fora whole week lol. My mam went to the neighbour and asked him did he want the dog and he said no and let us keep her! He told us her name was Heidi so we kept it that.

Through all the stuff she went through she managed to be the sweetest dog ever, she loved us and all other animals. She has a really strong maturnal instinct. She once went into a basket of kittens and lay down with them and pretended they were hers! Mama cat was happy though and poor Heidi got attacked 

She stands over the rabbits too and licks them and they follow her around and go underneath her and cuddle down, it's so cute. Another time when another dog we had had puppies Heidi kept stealing this one puppy, like curling herself around it so we had to pull her up to get it, I locked Heidi out because I taught she was just being jealous. It turned out that the puppy was sick and couldn't suckle from it's mother. Heidi had just being protecting it the whole time. I felt sooo guilty for being mad at her.

Ok, sorry for the essay but she's been through alot and is such a star she deserves it. I hope your dog brings you alot of happy memories like mine did 

Here is a picture of little miss Scruffy :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's our lazy crew hogging the heater:

Our two spoiled Jack Russells are Toby (15) and Cracker Jack (4 months) hanging out with our cat Vera.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 6, 2008)

Cracker Jack . . .


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

I've always wanted a dog too Prisca, sadly its never going to happen for me. Mum and dad will never give in 

I'm happy with my bunners though


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a cocker Spanil named Lucky, and a great pirani to gaurd are chickens.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 6, 2008)

Irishbunny, in that pic your dog looks like a wire-haired dachshund. (Of course pics can always be deceiving.) 

What a story she has! I always love to hear of animals who have rescued and find loving homes.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 6, 2008)

I have 2 dogs... one is a Soft-Coated Wheaten Terrier named Mollie and the other is a Papillion named Bonnie Sue. Bonnie was my grandma's dog but we got her after my she passed on.

Here's Mollie...








Mollie has always been awesome with my rabbits and here is a pic of Lucy, my New Zealand/Rex mix. 








She also loves to attack my father's model airplanes. She will run after them, wait for them to land, then try to grab it. Here is one pic where she did succeed in getting it.








Last but not least isa pic of Bonnie Sue:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's my dog, Kaya (no ego with this one, huh )






Here's a better one of her:






She's almost 12-1/2 now and has had no health problems in all those years. However, there does seem to be something going on with her lately. Kaya has a ravenous appetite (even bigger than Yofi's, if you can believe that) and I noticed not long ago that she is now constantly wanting more more more. She also slimmed down a bit in the past year; she isn't thin, but she lost all of her excess 'baggage' and has remained slim for the past few months. And two nights ago I noticed that a huge patch of skin on her belly has turned blackish, and the hair is thinning there. So....I guess it will be off to the vet's for tests....


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Irishbunny, in that pic your dog looks like a wire-haired dachshund. (Of course pics can always be deceiving.)
> 
> What a story she has! I always love to hear of animals who have rescued and find loving homes.


Maybe she has a bit of a wire-haired dachshund in her, I wouldn't say she's purebred anyway. Ya I'm just happy she's happy here with us now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

My girl AkashaMaharet aka Kashi. She is a Pomeranian.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't really like pomerians, I find them too nippy and their yelping is very annoying, but I'll make an exception for her, she's very cute If I get another dog sometime I'll probably rescue again but I'd love a spaniel of some sort,a cocker or springer. They are so energetic and playful.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I don't really like pomerians, I find them too nippy and their yelping is very annoying, but I'll make an exception for her, she's very cute If I get another dog sometime I'll probably rescue again but I'd love a spaniel of some sort,a cocker or springer. They are so energetic and playful.



I hate when people say that it's like saying all pitbulls are dangerous. My dog has NEVER nipped and she is three. She rarely yelps and truth be told I find barking more annoying. Usually only at loud noises and when we leave. Through my family we have had atleast 5 poms. Not one has been like what people say.

My dog is a great little girl. Who is very protective of the bunnies. She has even helped care for them when they are sick. 

It is all on how the dog is trained.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh lol I ment to say I don't like my neighbours poms, he breeds them and there is always a ton of them around outside his house and when I pass on my bike like 20 poms come running and bit my ankles lol. They are really annoying and their always yelping and the sound is actually painful to my ears. I ment to say that I know not all poms are like that though. Sorry :embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

That breeder doesn't sound so great. To bad you can't see the breeder I got my dog from. If you could you would see a HUGE difference. Though he doesn't breed anymore. His wife has cancer.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 6, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


>




I have three dogs and my one dog looks, well not now cause she is in dire need to be shaved which i hope to get to this weekend, exactly like this. I have always thought she looked like a soft coated whetan. Here is a pic of one of my dogs, Buzz, i do her ears differently then your Whetan but i think they look the same,lol. I also have a dog that looks just like Bassetluv's Kaya too. And then thier is my Beagle,lol, i will never own another one of them,lol. All my dogs are 11-13 years.








My favorite dogs are Golden retrievers and Rotti's, i have always wanted one of each. After my dogs are gone we will be taking a break from dog ownership and then after taking a break we will foster for a golden retriever rescue, well that is the plan anyway. When and if we fall in love with one of the rescues then we can adopt that one, but we will be taking a break. It is hard and expensive, will all the animals we have and then the kids.and we are going to take some time to ourselves.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

No he's not great, he's kind to the dogs and puppies though, I've gone in a couple of times to see his puppies but alot of the mama dogs are viscious and me and my friend had to hide behind the door so he could lock her out so she wouldn't attack us. He's not the worst though, he doesn't keep them crammed in little cages or anything.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

I know that you gave up Toula and Lou because their behaviour was not desired. Just wondered what would happen if your dog was destructive? If he didn't act in an acceptable way? I'm only asking so that you and your family can make a plan as to what to do, because I would hate to see another animal rehomed, and for you to have to go through another loss of a pet for something like that, because it was clear how much it hurt you.

Also, where you do plan to get a dog from? Labradors are beautiful  I used to dog walk two of them and they were gorgeous. Good choice!


----------



## Meeku (Dec 6, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE dogs. I have two here. A six year old chihuahua/rat terrier mix, Griffin and a longhaired dachshund, Myra. They are both really great dogs. 

Myra has such a personality that I have never before seen from a dog. She's very loving and affectionate, extremely silly and at times she can be quite bossy. The only thing I wish she didn't have was prey drive.

Now Griffin came to me at 9 months old and was skinny, scared, and had acquired a bad habit of getting on the table. The people who had him actually got a dog to clean up the floor and table of crumbs after their 4 young children ate. He was kept in a tote bucket with a storm window layed on top as his kennel. Now he is a happy and healthy boy. He's too smart for his own good though. Waits until we go to bed to get up and cause trouble. We have to hide all chocolates because he will unwrap and eat them. Also, you'd think being half terrier, he'd have prey drive too, but there is none there. When I had two bunnies and him, he'd just get jealous more than anything.

Here is a pic of them on their couch:








My mom also has two dogs, both mix breeds. One we believe to be a border collie cross and the other we know she has a bit of sighthound somewhere in her but that's all we can tell.

Heidi:





Jackie:






And just because, here is a pic of our old German Shepherd that passed on two years ago.

Lady:


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 6, 2008)

To make sure our dogs don't get overweightSprocket(85 lbs)and Tucker(90 lbs)are fed 2 cups twice a day. Saydee is 50 lbsand more prone to weight gain so she only gets 1 cup twice a day. A Lab should NEVER as an adult have free feed because they WILL get obese. One of our family friends has a lab that is soo fat she can't even get on the couch without help! Soo sad!

Labs are prone to hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, retinal dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, cataracts, progressive retinal atrophy, arthritis, and osteochodritis dissecans (OCD). Quite alot of things butmost are mannagable.

~Hayley


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 6, 2008)

Ryan and I have a 10 pound 1 year old dog named "Sammy". We adopted him a few months ago from a local rescue group. Sammy is a Dachshund/Miniature Pinscher mix. He is a little stinker, but we love him!

Playing at Dogtoberfest....





Giving his sad face because he can't play with the bunnies...





Hanging out with me...


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations on getting a dog!! I am a huge dog person...I have 2. 

My dog is Maggie Bear. I found her underneath my car when she was 6 weeks old. She's about 100lbs and I think she's a german shepard/chow mix. She just turned 8 on 11/30. I'll always consider her my first baby, even if I have children someday 















Next is Jazmin, she's Chris' dog, but we've been together 4 years so she's just as much mine now as she is his. She's a cuddle dog, I adore her. I have NO idea what breeds she has in her. She weighs about 55lbs & turned 5 this past 9/11.






My dogs are both older so my daily routine is really just letting them outside in the morning while I am getting ready for work, again when I get home and one more time before we go to bed. As for breeds...well, I'm partial to mutts


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 6, 2008)

We didnt only give up *my* Toula and Lou because they were distructive.. tahst just dumb, that was ONE of the reasons but the second reason was dad's allergies. If dad didnt have his allergies it would have been clear that they wouldnt b back with Lisa but since they did that, Dad just had enough.

My family have a*huge* passion with dogs I know for sure that if the dog we own ruins the same things as what the bunnies did i just know he's not gonna be gone because dont ask me why but my parents have exceptions with dogs... ]

We have a plan its a long 3 page plan so i dont think i will be writting that.

We werent experienced enough with bunnies, and i can admit that we didnt expect that much from inside bunnies.

This is why we are takng our time finding, and selecting the right dog.

-

We are adopting from the spca or the dog rescue thing, we think its dumb if we buy form the pet shop while we can adopt are other dogs in need of a better (and spoilt ) life.


.


Prisca.
Flashy wrote:


> I know that you gave up Toula and Lou because their behaviour was not desired. Just wondered what would happen if your dog was destructive? If he didn't act in an acceptable way? I'm only asking so that you and your family can make a plan as to what to do, because I would hate to see another animal rehomed, and for you to have to go through another loss of a pet for something like that, because it was clear how much it hurt you.
> 
> Also, where you do plan to get a dog from? Labradors are beautiful  I used to dog walk two of them and they were gorgeous. Good choice!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 6, 2008)

*irishBunny*:
Wow Heidi sounds like she had quite a past. Iâm Glad you found her. In the photo she looks like a very sweet dog. 

*Pamnock*:
OOooh! I loooove Jack Russells!
We were thinking of adopting one but dad says heâd like a dog that a bigger size hahahaa heâs with this thing of liking big sized dogs.. lol

*Starlight Rabbitry*
Mollieâs coat is soooo adorable! She looks like she looves your bunny =]
Iâm sorry about your Grandmaâs passing, Bonnie seems like an affectionate type of dog.


*Bassetluv*
hahaha well what can i say about maya? what a silly dog 
I hope sheâs okay.. Tell me what the vet says after your visit.

x

*JadeIcing*
kashi is so cute.
Iâve never had trouble with pomeranians (my cuz owns 3) i just dislike theyâre loud barks but i love how they hv lil bodies but big long fluffy coat!

*LuvMyZooCrew*
Buzz and Mollie looks quite alike ay!

*Meeku*
Griffing and Myra are two lovely couples!
Lady seems like my Dadâs older GermanSh!
and I love Heidi and Jackieâs big ears!

*undergunfire*
WOw sammy looks like he has quite the personality! 
That lil puppy face is too cute!

*RexyRex*:
I see why you named her maggie *bear!* she seems like the cuddly kinda dog! looove her long coat!

my local spca had a dog who looks like Jazmin he/she was a cross breed but they had a discriptionf or her.. i
ll try to remember! *scratches head*





Thnx for all the replies.
*just another question*: whats a good type of collar?

Fabric?
Leather?
Metal Chain..? 
nylon?
what about buckle?
Break away safety collars?
Nylon slip collars?
Limited slip collars?
choke chains..?



Prisca xx


----------



## Boz (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a dog! 
-His name is Bosley. 
-He's got a few nick names- Boz (that's how I got my player name!), Buzz, Buzy, Stinky, I think the list could go on but those are the common ones!  
-He's a shih Tzu.
-Born March 19th, 2001
-He loves cheese.
-He loves to open presents (but only if I allow him, so he won't open ones under the tree or anything. )
-He knows hand signals.
-He knows a bunch of tricks- Sit, Stay, Come, Lay Down, Rollover, Box, Up-Box, Sing, Shake, Both Paws.
-He also knows... Leave it, Wait, No More (like if we are rough housing and I want to stop.), Find it, Who's That, Go! (which we say to get him to run around with his toys ), and that's all I can think of right now!
-He's never been to any dog training classes since we've had him.
-We got him when he was about 6 months old. 
Okay here's some recent pictures of Bosley. He's my baby. :biggrin2:





That's his bed he got for Christmas last year.





Oh yes, he knows what "Puppy Eyes" are. 





His favorite toy! And it was from the Dollar Store!





He has a lot of toys!





"Daa dada daaaa! Heres I come mom!"





Super Dog!


Here's some older pictures.






Shaggy Boy





He's super hairy! 





He likes to dig in the sand. Can you tell? 





In his life vest, ready to swim! 





He's a bigger water dog then I'd think a shih tzu would be. Maybe Shih tzu's like water?  He loves to go in the water and play around! He'll even lay in the water if he's really hot.





He's "Up-Boxing" here. 

Hope you enjoy the pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW! Bosley is quite the dog aint he?!
all those tricks! I love the pic of him in his life jacket! too cute

I sure enjoyed thosepics!

x


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 7, 2008)

Awww, Irishbunny your doggy is really adorable!

I wonder why the spacing got so messed up on this thread? :?


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 7, 2008)

Everyone has such lovely dogs! They're so cute! I love bosleys lifejackets my grandads two spoodles have wee life jackets with their names embroidered on them hehe. Speights has a nylon collar that he wears when he goes for walks. He doesn't were a collar otherwise. He lives in a rural place and is very housebound but does wander with his girlfriend Mildred and we don't want him getting caught up in anything,since they are quite rambunctious and loves chasing rabbits through bushes :grumpy:he is microchipped though . I wouldn't go for a choker a personally think they're cruel. Leather is quite a nice collar I think. I don't really like metal I wouldn't imagine it to be very comfy and it has no give.


----------



## myheart (Dec 7, 2008)

*Meeku wrote: *


> My mom also has two dogs, both mix breeds. One we believe to be a border collie cross and the other we know she has a bit of sighthound somewhere in her but that's all we can tell.
> 
> Heidi:



The first thing I thought when I saw Heidi's was that she looks like a Basenji mix. My girlfriend used to breed them for show, so I am aware of how they should look, to some degree. Look the breed up and see if you don't see a resemblance to one of those....

myheart


----------



## myheart (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is the big boy who is in my home now. His name is Slobbers (given to him by a former owner) and he weighs 180 pounds. Probably too big for you, but he is the biggest baby and he attracts so many people of all ages. 











myheart


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Awww, Irishbunny your doggy is really adorable!


Thanks


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 7, 2008)

IT'S BEETHOVEN!!!! I WANT! he is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

*Boz wrote: *


> In his life vest, ready to swim!



That is just too dang cute! lol. 

He looks so proud that he's gonna go swimming in his life-vest! Lol. How addorable!


MyHeart, I'm coming to dognap you of your Slobbers  . I love love love Saints, and Slobbers is extremely handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so jealous of you lol. First thing Ima do when I get my own house - Buy a Saint! lol. PepNFluff is right, lol. He does look like Beethoven! That's exactly how I got into liking Saints too, Beethoven!  So, you can probably guess why my saint will look like (as close to the real Beethoven as possible) and his name will be Beethoven  lol. 

We have a dog that lives with us, but he's not ours; he's our older sisters. He's an 8-year old Australian Shepherd named Buddy: 






He had come with me to feed the sheep, but was too afraid and stayed on the other end of the pasture near the gate! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 8, 2008)

awhh, this makes me want to have a dog quicker!!!!


*btw anyone leave there dog at home when they're at work or anything?
Does your dog get up to mischeive?

Here's our plan when no one is at home (work and school)

The dog get's the garage, rumpus and spare room downsatairs, the rumpus has a sliding door that leads to the garden. the garden will be fully fence so if he needs to do his bussines then he'll be able to. food and water will be available at all times ( the food ofcourse wont be free feed.) toys, LOTSA TOYS to keep him occupied. then when the first person to get home will bring him upstairs.

Now this will only be the first month or so just so he gets used to the rules. He wont be left there all day just 4-4 1/2 hours 3 days a week? do you think thast okay, because if its not we are willing to think about a different plan.*


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeap Speighty boy gets left home alone every week day, we leave the front door open, it's a really safe area He just comes and goes as he pleases but he mainly stays round the house. Um we don't know of any mischief lol but he has left us the odd possum and rabbit on our beds :grumpy:. I think that should be fine my Grandad has recorded his voice onto a CD talking to Milly and Eva and they seem to enjoy that , Some leave the radio on. Will he be getting walked daily? as even though he has all that space and toys they often arnt very active and usually just wander and have a sniff and sleep hehe.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 8, 2008)

our dog we will try to walk *at least* twice a day once in the moring an donce after school.

xx thnx xx


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

That's good, they really enjoy leaving the house lol My Grandmas dog Polly used to go stir crazy if she didn't get out


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 8, 2008)

For a collar I would say that depends on the dog. If he is known for getting spooked or pulling on the lead I would go with a 2" wide nylon collar, if he is ok and walks at heel all the time then nothing below 1", or better 1.1/2" wide collar. Stay away from chain collars if you can, if not nylon then a leather collar (preferably pig/goat skin) again 2" wide for a spooky dog or 1"-1.1/2" for a calm dog or a slip lead, but I must say absolutely DON'T use a slip lead if you havn't had an experienced trainer show you (it looks easier then it is to use them properly) how. I don't suggest using a harness alone with a big dog since they are almost useless in controlling a dog when they are stronger! But also pick something that the dog finds most comfortable, considering a Labrador/Retriever should be having an absolute minimum of 2 hours walking/jogging/running per day (more is better) you don't want something that is going to sit on the dog shoulders when it runs, but not one that is useless when it has slack in it to stop it rubbing the dogs neck, this is where a slip lead becomes handy but obviously you cant put tags or a tracker on a slip lead since it would be of no use. Oh and another thing (lol) you will probably want to look into getting a Pointer Tracker since Labs/Retrievers are well..retriever dogs ! They dont usually have to be trained to go tracking/retrieving and are known for doing it at the age of 10-12 weeks old so its not really something that is tought, rather something that is planted into them. But again - thats up to you!
Meeku - Can I please, please, please have Heidi ?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 8, 2008)

My Kirby

gotta love a big mush-faced boxer dog 























ETA: Don't buy the little hut shown in these photos. I purchased it before reading this thread, but it seems several of our members have lost animals due to eating parts of this hut. The packaging says it's edible, but obviously it is not. :shock:


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

Elf Mommy your dog looks so adorable You see him and are like big tough boxer dog then you see him with Elf and it's big love bug hehe. My friend has a boxer who is the most soppiest little dude ever.


----------



## myheart (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks PepnFluff and BlueSkyAcres. I pass the word along to him that he has a few more admirers. 

Slobbers is a very impressive guy. I was afraid that the pictures I chose of him would not show off his size and beauty. 

I actually found Slobbers on Petfinder. The guy said that he needed to find a home for Slobbers because of an elderly parent living with them. Slobbers was only two and had lot's of puppy in him, so he accidentally knocked his grandpa down a couple of times...

The people brought him to my house from Illinois. I am still able to remember the first time I saw Slobbers.... I really thought to myself, "What have you gotten yourself into now! Look at the size of him!" :shock:Now he just seems like a huge baby. He is actually quite sensitive for his size. His feelings are easily hurt and he pouts until I say that I am sorry. And when he is happy....his whole world shines!!! :biggrin2:

As far as the Beethoven- thing goes, he gets that all of the time. I think it really has helped the little kids who want to approach him, but are afraid because of his size. If they only knew how fast Slobbers would go down for a tummy-rub.One day I let Slobber chose his walking route, and he actually found a lady on her walk who couldn't wait to pet him. Before I knew it, he was on the ground getting a full-blown tummy-rub from a lady he has never seen before!!! :biggrin2:

This is just an example of the powers of a Saint Bernard. Added bonus is that he is a total guy-magnet!!! Men can't wait to see him because of his size and handsomeness. He has guys crossing streets, leaving stores, and stopping in the middle of the road to see him. Reminds me that I need to start working out again. Could end up with a phone number or two....(lol) 

myheart


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 8, 2008)

awwwh i saw a stray golden retriver today on my way home form a school trip..
It was really skinny... it had a collar *and a leash* on... :shock: it was just dragging it along.

I can tell it was hungry, it was searching for food... i called for it and it came to me then my stupid tecaher came and told me of, which of course scraed that dog... arrgh stupid teaher :tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum:


stupid stupid stupid tecaher.

the dog was so saaaaaaa-weeeet!, she/he was adorable.

I had some food that this dog could have ate.. and i knwo i couldnt have done much, but the tecaher could have at least let me use my cell phone to call animal control... tccch... 

and then i texted dad telling him and then he txtd me back saying:
"ah too bad if i was there i would have taken him to the pound or at least bught some dog food for it.." 

poor dog.

x:cry2:grumpy


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Here are my doggies:*





*My puppykins, Daisy, she's an Australian Cattle Dog. She'll be 15 this spring, she's beenmy best friend since I was 12 years old.* 





*My boy, Yannik, he's 1/4 ACD & the rest is mutt. lol. He'll be 3 this spring. He's really sweet & takes care of Daisy a lot, like he'll go get her if she falls behind on a walk or something. He's mine & Dan's first "baby."*

:biggrin2:

*~Diana*


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 9, 2008)

Daisy and Yannik is soo cute,

When im older its gonna be like you and daisy since im 12 atm.

xx


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 9, 2008)

*



btw anyone leave there dog at home when they're at work or anything?Does your dog get up to mischeive?


Click to expand...

Yes, our dog is home while we are at work. We got her from the spca/humane society when she was 5 months old. She is a yellow lab mix and 85 lbs full grown. We crate trained her when we got her and she was in a crate most of the day. We slowly increased her space once she got comfortable in our home and with the rules. First we gave her the laundry room/bathroom area, then that area plus the kitchen and then eventually the whole house. It took a couple of months. She was quite destructive when we first got her and would chew anything left around. She really calmed down when she was in her crate. She just felt more secure there and as we worked with her daily, she got better in the rest of the house too. She has had full run of our house now for the last seven years with no problems while we are gone during the day. 

Your plan sounds good and it may depend on the dog you get. You may find that it adapts quickly and is fine in the house. Or you may find that it is incredibly destructive and you need to really work on training out the destructive tendencies (lots of walks, obedience training, etc.) It will probably depend on how old the dog is when you get it and what the previous training had been (if any). 



Here's our plan when no one is at home (work and school)

The dog get's the garage, rumpus and spare room downsatairs, the rumpus has a sliding door that leads to the garden. the garden will be fully fence so if he needs to do his bussines then he'll be able to. food and water will be available at all times ( the food ofcourse wont be free feed.) toys, LOTSA TOYS to keep him occupied. then when the first person to get home will bring him upstairs.

Now this will only be the first month or so just so he gets used to the rules. He wont be left there all day just 4-4 1/2 hours 3 days a week? do you think thast okay, because if its not we are willing to think about a different plan.

Click to expand...

If your dad had rabbit allergies, are you looking at breeds of dogs that shed less? I know there are some that work better for people with allergies. My friend has a shitzu (sp) that is supposedly better for people with allergies. *


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 10, 2008)

heyyah.

My dad wasnt allergic to the bunnies it self, he was mostly allergic to their urine.

Your dog sounds lovely and very sweet.

We are not going to adopt a puppy, we are going to adopt dogs that are around 1yr old because The family (more the time actually) would suit better with an older, mature dog. You know we dont have to be home during the day and etc etc. 

Plus if we adopt an older dog hopefully we'll save a life ( puppies tend to get aopted more) 


Thanks for the post!


x

P.s id love to c a pic of ur dog!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 10, 2008)

> btw anyone leave there dog at home when they're at work or anything? Does your dog get up to mischeive?




Yep. Kaya stays home all day while I work. When I first adopted her from the HS, she had major separation anxiety issues. At the time I was working from home, but the first time I went out without her and came home I was greeted with an indoor mess that would have rivalled Hurricane Katrina's might. There was garbage strewn from one end of the apartment to the other. The sofa had been dug at and chewed. The end of my bed was mangled, along with the sheeting. A kitchen chair was decorated with a rather impressive new design: doggy toothdents all along the back and legs. And the linoleum floor in the kitchen sported a long, jagged tear that ran from one side of the back door to the other....I'm almost certain that wasn't there before I'd left. And all of these new renovations were done in the space of less than half an hour.

So I did what both my vet and the Humane Society workers (who finally confessed to me that Kaya had been adopted out and returned to them - twice - before I adopted her) said would be impossible to do. I crate-trained my little furred wrecking ball. She had an aversion to being locked away in anything, so it was a challenge, but I did accomplish it after a ton of praise, perseverance, and many moments of having to crawl into the crate myself just to show her how comfy-cozy it was, and how she was missing out on these wonderful new digs. With the help of a portable radio, a blanket to cover the crate, and a peanut butter-filled Kong, the impossible was achieved, and Kaya learned to love her home within a home. She remained crate-trained for about a year and a half, until I purchased my house...and then I decided to try her once again on her own, sans any caging. And she has been fine ever since. Well, I do have to overlook the occasional garbage can raids, food theft from countertops, and small tears in the top blankets if she decides my bed is more comfortable than hers, but overall Kaya is very secure being on her own. And this is a dog who had once panicked so badly when she was put in a cage at the vet's (overnight stay before her spay a month after I got her) that she almost knocked herself senseless banging her head on the top wire from leaping up and down endlessly. 

Kaya's daytimes now consist of sleeping, dreaming, woofing at the mailman, drinking, sleeping, woofing at the junk mail delivery guy, sleeping, farting, woofing in her sleep, and dreaming of 10-lb squirrels just waiting to be chased. Then when I come home it's tail-wagging time, leaping up and down 'let's go out! let's go out!' time, excited 'feedmefeedmefeedmefeedme!!!!' time, and fling the stuffed ball / stuffed Arlene kitty / plastic my pretty pony toys all over the place. Oh, and about four times a week there is also the obligatory 'head down, tail between legs, "It wasn't me, it was the dirty stinking rabbit who made the mess" greeting as well.

So yep, I have a stay-at-home dog. (Guess I could've just said that and it would've answered the question, huh...)


----------



## Jenson (Dec 10, 2008)

I have two Japanese Akita Inu (different breed from the Akita), a red/white male called Jiro and a brindle girl called Kinu.

Jiro:









Kinu:


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG Bassetluv, I think we have the same dog! lol. She was a lot easier to crate train than Kaya was though but boy was it necessary. We still can't leave ANY thing that even smells like it might be food out anywhere.

Jenson, your dogs are beautiful! I've never seen that breed before. Of course, I've never met a dog I didn't like. lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't have dogs anymore. I had to move out to an apartment, and the doggies were the "family" pets. I've had five dogs in my life (I don't remember Suzie the poodle or much of Eppy the Westie-Poo mix). Since then, my parents have always had West Highland Terriers. We had Bridget, who had ten puppies in two litters (five per litter) and we kept one from the second litter. That was Jenny. She passed away in 2007  We adopted Brody a few months before Jenny passed. Jenny was a purebred, but she had floppy ears and was nowhere near "show quality", but was an awesome dog. Not a cuddler, but a good girl. I still miss her (tearing up a bit).

Here is Jenny R.I.P. girlie.




Here is Brody, AKA Boogers


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow Kaya, Kaya Kaya.. What a great revonator (if thats such a thing)
Im glad she turned out great! I guess it just shows that nothing is impossible with dogs ay.


Jiro and Kinu is just wow wow wow, they are so very pretty. Japanese Akita Inu's are irristable! 

kherrmann3:
I am so sory about Jenny's passing, thats the thing i hate about owning pets.. they die. by any chance is brody the cheeky kinda dog?

x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

His nickname is Boogers  "You little booger!" is a common phrase at my parent's house. 

The nickname originally came from when we first got him. We got him from HAWS, and he had caught "kennel cough" while he was there. He was just full of snot all the time, and he kept sneezing in his little crate. When we finally cleaned it out, there were boogers caked on the inside of it. Eww... 

He likes to steal things. Mostly pens. You can be writing something while sitting on the bed, you put it down, and he will put his front paws over it, then rest his head on top, then pull it back under him. 

He also loves watching TV. We've never had a dog do that. He sits on the back of the couch and will race up and jump up at the TV if there is something that he doesn't like (or likes, whichever it is lol). Animal Planet is a hit 

He has a deformed front leg that my parent's can't afford to fix. The actual bone is bending (between the elbow and wrist). His wrist is almost a 90[sup]o[/sup] angle. It's painful to watch him sit like that, but it's almost like he does it on purpose. He's also missing the teeth right behind his canines, and he likes to hook things in his mouth there. He will do that with your fingers while playing with him. The teeth were not removed, they just never came in. 

He has a lot of genetic problems and mental ones that are from his unfortunate beginnings. He went to the Humane Society after they broke up a puppy mill. It was a small-scale puppy mill, but they were all house in a basement in their own poo. They were in wooden crates with chicken wire fronts. The seized about 30+ Westies from there. 

Long story short, yes, he's a cheeky little guy.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 10, 2008)

ahaha! I knew it "boogers" 
I have always always always alwyas said awwwhhh when ever i see a west Highland Terriers!

well i pretty much do that 99% of the time to all dogs


Its funny i've always liked dogs, my parents said i've always liked them ever since i was little, very little indeed.
I've always been obsessed with them.. when i first moved to NZ, the first time i went to the local library i got out about 10books and they were all ... wait for it dogs.. and trust me when i first moved here i did not know ANY english but still i tried to read it sooooo hard. then by the time im in year6 ( i was year 4 when i first moved here) I have read all the dog books in the local library.. even the adult ones. 

At school i used to write "i love dogs and puppies" on everything i own.. even the school tables... :embarrassed:

now im year8. I still love them to bits and this is my time to have MY very own loyal companion.



xx


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> I have always always always alwyas said awwwhhh when ever i see a west Highland Terriers!


Have I got the pictures for you, then! Sorry for the quality, I had to take a picture of a picture. These are photos of Bridget's first litter. I love these pictures. You see that flannel blanket under them? I still have that blanket. It's my "bunny-pee protector" on my bed lol

Our first litter's names were Angus, McTavish, Bronwyn, Brody and one other. I can't remember the last boy's name. In a sense, we've had three Brody's. Each litter had a runt, and my mum named them both Brody. Boogers was a small guy when we got him, and he was named Brody. It was going to be Jack, but at the time, my sister was pregnant and decided she wanted to name her son Jack. That was a month after we started calling Brody that. 

A couple-days old:




Getting older and more naughty!




More cuteness!




Here is a photo where we dressed two of them up in Muffy Vanderbear outfits for a contest lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 10, 2008)

aaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!! cutenessoverload!!!!! eeeeeeeeekk~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe, I knew you'd like them  I think they were born in 1993 (or around there). They were so much fun to have around. I miss the little puppy noises.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow they'er older than me! lol.

Puppy noises i ownder if that's a gud thing or bad 

there are so many thing you should avoid in dog food...

What brand do yoou peeps feed ur four legged best friends?



x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

We used to feed Bridget and Jenny Science Diet (SD), then found out how bad it was and switched them over to Nutro with some SD wet food. Brody didn't like the Nutro much, so he doesn't eat that. I can't remember exactly what he gets. It has the word "Wolf" in the title, I think. It's more expensive, too, I think. Mum changed him to it after I moved out. I know he gets the kibble and some Canidae wet food mixed in.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 11, 2008)

The best diet would be BARF (Bones And Raw Food) or RMB, aside from having many good sides healthwise it is a great money saver. But if you don't want to feed that I would say a mix of dry and canned food is best. Some dogs however don't suit a dry food diet and there is also a problem of dry food drying up the inside of the dogs stomach and if you take a peice of dog kibble and drop it into a cup of water, you will see what happens within a few minutes! But, like you said in dog food there is alot to avoid. The things I would look for in the dry food is a natural preserver, no additives, no soy, no corn, no wheat, no colours and meat/animal (NOT by products or "derivatives") as the first 2 ingredients at least. But it is usually pretty easy to dodge these things through researching different foods. Almo Nature is generally a good pet food make, so you might want to check them out aswell.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 11, 2008)

> there is also a problem of dry food drying up the inside of the dogs stomach



I've never heard of this...? onder:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 11, 2008)

Bassetluv wrote:


> > there is also a problem of dry food drying up the inside of the dogs stomach
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this...? onder:



There was a post on this on petshub a while back, if ya want to see it search it and it should be the first or third on the list. 
Again, take a peice of kibble and put it in water, see what happens?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 12, 2008)

o, i'll have to do that dog food in a cup thing...

right now i still havent checkked the food brands here yet , but next time i go to the supermarket/pet shop, I'll do my research! 

I cant wiat to get my buddy!  :biggrin2:

xx LOve Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't go anywhere near Tux or any or the signature range, homebrand etc! They're crap. Speights vet recommended Eukanuba but thats costs a fortune so we went for beneful as it seems to be on special lots but I've been searching on the net and apparently thats crap with corn as a filler so don't go with that lol. So we may have to switch to Eukanuba.....


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 13, 2008)

dog genders?

Any diffrences?
Favorites?

ups? or downs?

xx


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 13, 2008)

Guys! Bit of over enthusiasm lol but many of the girl dogs i've met are quite yappy not saying they all are but my observations lol, actually i've only ever had guy dogs though......So thats a biast opinion lol...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 13, 2008)

lol i was abit confused but okay lol 

xx


----------



## macros2308 (Dec 13, 2008)

Right now I'm living with a roomate, and he has a 4 year old German Shephard named Harley. He's gorgeous, pure white, and a lot of fun. We live in an apartment, so we don't have a yard, so we have to walk him a couple of times a day. 
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/jaraiya2884/?action=view&current=IMG_0029.jpg
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/jaraiya2884/?action=view&current=IMG_0029.jpg

Back in Wisconsin I have my dog Katie, she's an Australian Blue Healer, and she's the best behaved dog I've ever seen. At my grandma's house I have two dogs, an Akita Chow Mix named Lucy, and a Boston Terrier named Buddy. Well, they're family dogs, not necessarily mine, hence the boring names, but they're a lot of fun, aside from Buddy, he's incredibly annoying and doesn't listen or really behave much at all. Lucy is well behaved, but likes to eat cat poop out of the litter box, and has an obsession with licking people. LoL


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 13, 2008)

> but likes to eat cat poop out of the litter box, and has an obsession with licking people



LOL...not a desired combo, esp. if step one comes before step two...


----------



## macros2308 (Dec 13, 2008)

haha, exactly.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 13, 2008)

Your family dgs sounds like they are so much fun, you knwo all diffrent personalities. 

dont think they're boring names, i like clasic original names =]

i was gonna name my next dog Buddy but the family dsnt like it 

tccch... lol




xx


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 13, 2008)

Luv-bunniz wrote:


> Some dogs however don't suit a dry food diet and there is also a problem of dry food drying up the inside of the dogs stomach and if you take a peice of dog kibble and drop it into a cup of water, you will see what happens within a few minutes!




DOne... i bought sum dog food for this lol 
anyways.. i did it and all it did was break a lil bit just the outer pieces then it just stayed like that... i left it in for 15 mins... is this hat happends?


xx


----------



## macros2308 (Dec 14, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Your family dgs sounds like they are so much fun, you knwo all diffrent personalities.
> 
> dont think they're boring names, i like clasic original names =]
> 
> ...


My family doesn't really like the names I give animals, my cat I named Trax, and they named an outside cat Carrot (she's an inside cat now), so I named her kittens Beta and Carotine, lol. Then of course my rabbit Sherlock, which I guess is the most normal name out of the bunch, ^_^ 

But yeah, overall, I'm a real dog person, and I can get almost any dog to come up to me and like me, even if they hate almost everybody. My Grandpa's old dog Jessie, she was a collie, and she HATED kids, all my cousins she would growl at and ignore, but me, she'd come right up to me and lick my hands, let me pet her and have no problems with me at all.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 14, 2008)

haha thats like me!! except big un behaved dogs, loud barking dogs initmidate me, since they're big lol and im quite urm "bite sized" :biggrin2:


----------



## Dublinperky (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is my dog! He doesn't get along with the rabbits at all infact he tries to get into their cages when I am giving them attention. He is a pom and a Papllion mix


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 14, 2008)

MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> Luv-bunniz wrote:
> 
> 
> > Some dogs however don't suit a dry food diet and there is also a problem of dry food drying up the inside of the dogs stomach and if you take a peice of dog kibble and drop it into a cup of water, you will see what happens within a few minutes!
> ...



Alot of them dry up the water and "grow" up to 1-2 times they're size.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 14, 2008)

MyLOVEABLES!!you'll love having a dog, their great and are so much fun, especially if you get a young active dog that you can train. Training them to do tricks is really fun. I had my dog Daisy trained to sit and rollover, to jump through a hoop and over home-made jumps. So if you have time and energy get an active dog but if you don't have alot of time then get a less active dog because active dogs become bored and destructive and will wreck your house.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 15, 2008)

omg dublin is very cute!!!

Luv-Bunnies: oh the food taht i tried didnt do that but it didnt break down or anything. 

IrishBunny:
EEEK!!! I cant ait to get him/her!!!!!! even though i dont know who he/she is yet lol
I cant wiat to start training her/him. currently i hang out with my friend who have a puppy, i have taught her (the dog) a lot of things, sit, lie down, stay and heel lol and the dog isnt even mine 
Everyone in the house is willing to spend their with the dog even if it means theres nomore RabbitsONline for me and no book time for my sister  and because dad ges for runs about twice a day the dog will run at least twice because i will walk/run him once a day for an hour or two and dad will run him, when he goes for his runs.

Thats not too much exersice for a dog right??




Is there such thing as too much exersice for dogs?




Mum and dad says they would rather feed the dog like urmm like cooked food. you know cooked meat, steamed veggies, rice, pasta etc etc.

and occasionally dog rolls, canned food and doggie biscuits.

xxx CANT WAIT!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 16, 2008)

yay im taking care of a dog during the day in the holidays for 2 months!!!! yay!!! i think htis will be a good thing for me!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey hey!

Long time no post!

here is the dog im takign care of!

His name is FLuffy A.k.a Fluffster!



he's very cute!




















Love Fluffster and Prisca


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 1, 2009)

RexyRex wrote:


> My dogs are both older so my daily routine is really just letting them outside in the morning while I am getting ready for work, again when I get home and one more time before we go to bed.Â  As for breeds...well, I'm partial to mutts



AHA! I *THINK* i knwo parrtly what breed Jazmine is.. i THINK she partly huntaway.. i duno but thats what she looks like to me..

?


----------

